# Chino or Oshkosh?



## Catch22 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey guys,

My family is trying to decide which air show to go to next summer, Chino or Oshkosh. From the people who have been to one or both, which is the better show?

Thanks.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 23, 2011)

That leaves me out Catch. I haven't been to either.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 23, 2011)

Tough call. They are both good. Chino is two days of flying, almost entirely warbirds. OshKosh has a mix of warbirds, home-builts and a number of other things that runs 7 days. For those who don't have the aviation geekiness that we all do, 7 days is a bit much. OshKosh is huge too.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 23, 2011)

Catch22 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My family is trying to decide which air show to go to next summer, Chino or Oshkosh. From the people who have been to one or both, which is the better show?
> 
> Thanks.



 Always WW2 Weekend in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 23, 2011)

Yup...tough call !

Lets see...hmmmm...theres a little show with upwards of 17000 (seventeen thousand) planes and 800,000 peeps or one full of Warbirds !

I've done Osh twice, on each occasion for the full duration, and have probably only seen less than a half of it alltogether. You will see around 700 plus Warbirds but that include the trainers as well. Airshow each afternoon, seminars, stalls, aero boot and you will walk bl**dy miles !

Chino I cant help on as its on my 'to do' list. Whatever way you decide to go, you will have a real blast mate !


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2011)

Chino hands down. Nothing but old aircraft most of which fly.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 23, 2011)

without a doubt Chino I would get peeved with all the folks at Oshkosh , what about Thunder over Michigan
Thunder Over Michigan™ - Performers Attractions


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow Neil, didn't even think of Thunder. Quite a lineup!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 24, 2011)

Thunder Over Michigan is on my bucket list. I would think that one would definitely be one worth considering as well.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 24, 2011)

If you're into JUST warbirds - Chino. If you're into aviation across the board - Oshkosh. As far as shear size and events, Oshkosh makes Chino look like a single rivet on the side of a B-17!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 24, 2011)

FLYBOYJ said:


> As far as shear size and events, Oshkosh makes Chino look like a single rivet on the side of a B-17!


 
Amen to that...my feet still hurt from 2005 !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 24, 2011)

Still rubbing them are we Gary?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 24, 2011)

Yup...still rubbing.

Of course, if it was me trying to decide where to go....I'd go Oshkosh...and wear Chino's ! ....I'll get me coat


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Catch,

Been going to Oshkosh for the last 15 years, and will be going again this year. If you have any questions let me know and I will try and answer them. Never been to Chino.

All the best
Paul


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Paul,

I guess my big concern is I'm more of a warbird guy who's also interested in some modern military stuff, so what kind of warbirds/roughly how many show up to Oshkosh? Thanks.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 26, 2011)

Catch22 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I guess my big concern is I'm more of a warbird guy who's also interested in some modern military stuff, so what kind of warbirds/roughly how many show up to Oshkosh? Thanks.


 
Hi Catch,

Each year is different but this link is a very basic link of some of the stuff that shows up, Ive seen F-15, F-16's, Phantoms, F-86's, F-14's, YF-22 Rapors and the likes show up, each day is something different as since the airshow is 7 days long new things fly in and other stuff fly out to make room. Ive seen transports of all types from C5 Galixy to the refuelers. I beleive the largest blimp in the world is suppose to show up from Europe. The latest Boeing aircraft is suppose to come on Friday and leave Saturday. Every thing from sea planes to civilian planes to military aircraft to helicopters come, usually around 10,000 to 15,000 aircraft show up each year and the main reason why you will never see every thing as every thing changes from day to day.

http://www.airventure.org/attractions/aircraft.html

Feel free to ask more 

All the best 
Paul


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank Paul! That helps a lot. Looks like I've got quite the decision ahead of me!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 27, 2011)

Catch22 said:


> Thank Paul! That helps a lot. Looks like I've got quite the decision ahead of me!


 
The other big thing Catch is are you thinking of camping or staying in a motel. Right now with EAA only 4 weeks away Im not sure if you could get a motel close any ways. How many in your family? Maybe we can work something out. Oh and by the way EAA now has a Saturday night airshow as well where they strap on fireworks on to planes and shoot them off in the air while the planes do stunts in the dark 

All the best
Paul


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks Paul. This wouldn't be until next year, as my dad would have to get the time off, and we have to save up a bit. We would be in a motel if we were to go, due to medical reasons.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 28, 2011)

Catch22 said:


> Thanks Paul. This wouldn't be until next year, as my dad would have to get the time off, and we have to save up a bit. We would be in a motel if we were to go, due to medical reasons.


 
Too bad, well if you decide next year let me know. Im hoping to get confermation but EAA has been hinting in a few letters that next year they may get the Space shuttle on the back of a 747.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh wow, that'd be cool!


----------

